# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Exerpt from the Declaration of Independence to Remind Us Why We're Here

## nodope0695

*From the Declaration of Independence:*

Prudence,indeed, will dictate that governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; *and accordingly all experience hath shown that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed.* (_This is why some people still won't accept Ron Paul's message_)

But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute despotism, *it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such government, and to provide new guards for their future security.*  (_This is why Ron Paul, and we the supporters are doing what we're doing_)

That's the r3VOLution, people.

----------


## nodope0695

Damn this got burried fast....sheesh, went half way down the page before I evern finished writing it....

----------


## cputter

bump for niceness

----------


## nodope0695

> bump for niceness


Thank you kindly sir.  I sorta think this is important.  Back to basic, right?

----------


## nodope0695

Bump my stuff...doesn't anybody read new posts????

----------


## madRazor

Reading that whole document gives me chills. It really needs to be read aloud to have the desired effect. Whenever I need a reminder, I read it out loud to myself every so often and it works like a charm.

----------


## nodope0695

> Reading that whole document gives me chills. It really needs to be read aloud to have the desired effect. Whenever I need a reminder, I read it out loud to myself every so often and it works like a charm.


Ha!  I do the same thing.  Sounds so much better read aloud.  People don't talk like that anymore.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Nice reminder. (Marking post so I can find it when I need to refer to it.)

----------


## ronpaulitician

> Ha!  I do the same thing.  Sounds so much better read aloud.  People don't talk like that anymore.


It's Hollywood actors, but...

----------


## fj45lvr

we've been slacking on our "Duty".

----------


## nodope0695

> we've been slacking on our "Duty".


Exactly...thats why I posted it so we might be reminded of our charge.  I'm one who likes to get back to basics in order justify my actions...what better way than to turn to a founding document.

----------


## ddoggphx

Very good...thanks for posting that.

----------


## nodope0695

> Very good...thanks for posting that.


Anytime.  My favorite document that one...next to the Constitution.

----------


## nodope0695

bump

----------


## Vvick727

lets kick it up a notch.

----------


## Deborah K

Here is beautiful rendition of it done by some famous actors; Mel Gibson, Morgan Freeman, Kathy Bates, and more.   I just love this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyttEu_NLU

----------


## Deborah K

hmmm.... sounds like they are talking about Bush - instead of King George.

----------


## Smiley Gladhands

bump bumpitty bump bump

----------


## WilliamC

The Declaration should be read aloud in it's entireity every day at the beginning of a session of Congress. 

Remind the politicians what happens when they forget who they work for.

----------


## jake

bump. truth.

----------


## cero

Live Free Or DIE!

----------


## nodope0695

> Here is beautiful rendition of it done by some famous actors; Mel Gibson, Morgan Freeman, Kathy Bates, and more.   I just love this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYyttEu_NLU


Whew...that got me a little choked up.

----------


## JSCHAFER1337

I used this excerpt in my emails to Senators Boxer and Feinstein concerning H.R. 1955. Kinda like a subtle threat, haha.

----------


## MrAustin

"Determine never to be idle. No person will have occasion to complain of the want of time, who never loses any. It is wonderful how much may be done, if we are always doing."
-Thomas Jefferson, letter to Martha Jefferson, May 5, 1787

----------


## voortrekker

Alright already.

My M1A is cleaned and zeroed.



*GOOD POST!!!!*



bumpity bump

----------

